# Vinmetrica SC200 came today!!



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 13, 2012)

So i got my new PH/TA meter today!!!

Question - the buffer solution it came with 4.01 and 7.00 - when i use the solution to calibrate the meter - does the solution need to be pitched or can it go back into the bottle for reuse?


----------



## robie (Sep 13, 2012)

From the source container, I take out enough to do the test, then safe that portion in another small container to reuse. This way I don't stand to contaminate the original source.

Make sure your PH meter probe is nice and clean before you use the test solution.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah that is what i read - it says to use distilled water or deionized water - is this a must or can one use spring water? I know tap water is out of the question..


----------



## joea132 (Sep 13, 2012)

Throw it away, it's cheap. And I calibrate the 7.01 then the 4.01 because you're measuring closer to 4 then 7.


----------



## robie (Sep 13, 2012)

Use distilled water always. You can buy it cheap at most any grocery store.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 13, 2012)

I usually have good sized bottles in the lab so I throw it out.

Glad to see you got one of these. They work well and are very quick for the money. I have started to use this instead of the Hannah $700 meter for TA test as it is so much quicker and the reagent cheaper.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 13, 2012)

So the directions say to calibrate this per day of use.

If i turn this off and turn it on later in the same day - is re-calibrating necessary?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 13, 2012)

Should be as long as you rinse the probe well with distilled water.

BTW, go to the store and buy a gallon of distilled water for rinsing. You do not want to use anything else that could leave a residue on the probe. Its cheap and a gallon will last a year at least. Use it also for TA measurements etc or anytime it says to dilute your test sample with water.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 13, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> Should be as long as you rinse the probe well with distilled water.
> 
> BTW, go to the store and buy a gallon of distilled water for rinsing. You do not want to use anything else that could leave a residue on the probe. Its cheap and a gallon will last a year at least. Use it also for TA measurements etc or anytime it says to dilute your test sample with water.



Already got a gallon of it - this thing is pretty slick to use - took about 5 mins to get PH and TA readings!!!

Wish i had this sooner..


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 13, 2012)

Don't you make me want to trash my $99 A/O rig for a $300 Vinemetrica!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 13, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> Don't you make me want to trash my $99 A/O rig for a $300 Vinemetrica!



Go for it!!!

I am glad i got it. PH and TA readings have never been easier!!!

Very nice tool!!!


----------



## grapeman (Sep 13, 2012)

Mike this unit is half of that as it does not test the S02 also.
Jon, when you get used to it, you can run the test in about 2 minutes!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 13, 2012)

Got it. Didn't realize they made just a pH/TA unit. Definitely interested in an SC300 unit!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 13, 2012)

grapeman said:


> Mike this unit is half of that as it does not test the S02 also.
> Jon, when you get used to it, you can run the test in about 2 minutes!




Yeah I am getting there - it is not hard to figure out once you do it a few times.

PH testing takes about 5 seconds - TA takes me a couple mins titrating it - but it is so easy comparted to TA kits and PH strips...

Mike the SC200 is the PH/TA analyzer ($165) - the SC300 is the PH/TA/SO2 analyzer ($300)


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 13, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> Don't you make me want to trash my $99 A/O rig for a $300 Vinemetrica!


 
Mike it's a no brainer if you have the extra $$. The Vin 300 is the way to go.

By the way I'm surprised you're using that $99 AO set up. The last one I looked at was close to $400 with most of them around $300. I think the $400 one was from Kent.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 13, 2012)

Dumb question - what is an A/O Rig??


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 13, 2012)

More Wine baby! I think its now skyrocketed to $129. Works great but takes 10 min to set up, 15 min to aerate, 5 mins to titrate, then 15 min to clean up........ Very accurate results but a PITA to set up/take down.

A/O Rig = Aeration/Oxidation Rig for SO2 Analysis. 

Hard Core Wet Chemistry!


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 14, 2012)

What Mike said and the very most accurate way to test for S02. Mike has the scaled down version that works very good but most of them cost over $300 and still take just as long.Doing side by side texts the vinmetrica is darn near as accurate unless if you are using ascorbic acid, then the results could be off.


----------



## BobF (Sep 14, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> More Wine baby! I think its now skyrocketed to $129. Works great but takes 10 min to set up, 15 min to aerate, 5 mins to titrate, then 15 min to clean up........ Very accurate results but a PITA to set up/take down.
> 
> A/O Rig = Aeration/Oxidation Rig for SO2 Analysis.
> 
> Hard Core Wet Chemistry!



That's the setup I use. You can't beat the mad scientist feeling you get when using it! ;-)

Seriously, you can get the times down some if you leave it setup for doing a series over the course of a few days and you can't beat the per test cost once you source phosphoric acid locally.

The biggest cost for me so far has been baking soda to neutralize prior to dumping.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 14, 2012)

Your local waste water treatment plant thanks you! 



BobF said:


> The biggest cost for me so far has been baking soda to neutralize prior to dumping.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 14, 2012)

Well i didn't have the $335 for the SC300 - wish i did - the test looks simple and easy to do for the SO2.

I will probably have to upgrade that unit in a few years..


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 10, 2012)

I have a quick question on this ph meter.

While taking a PH reading it says to wait for it to stabilize - takes about 10-15 seconds.

But while I am doing this - the PH keeps dropping - about every 3-4 seconds it drops .01.

Takes probably about 20-30 seconds to get a PH reading that is not dropping..

Is this normal? It does this until it doesn't drop anymore...


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 10, 2012)

That is the stabilization phase, so yes while its dropping its waiting to stabilize (no change in value).


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 10, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> That is the stabilization phase, so yes while its dropping its waiting to stabilize (no change in value).




Thanks Mike!!

Wanted to make sure that was correct....


----------

